# CAST IRON SURFACE PLATES 4- $75.00 ea. Columbus Ohio



## Silverbullet (Mar 25, 2018)

#6542698919
Need I say more great condition plates


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 26, 2018)

How much do they weigh?


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 26, 2018)

Fabrickator said:


> How much do they weigh?


I'd say about as much as it does when it's sitting on a scale to find out.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 26, 2018)

Fabrickator said:


> How much do they weigh?



 77.317528 lbs each. Give or take 25#.  Mike


----------



## benmychree (Mar 26, 2018)

Those would be known as bench plates, I think, not real "surface" plates.  Good for such as layout work.  They do not have the necessary ribbing to be stable as is a standard sort of surface plate.


----------



## Groundhog (Mar 26, 2018)

111.6 lbs each according to an online calculator.
112.5 lbs each according to g-wizard.
I couldn't find a USPS flat-rate box/envelope that will hold one.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 26, 2018)

Groundhog said:


> 111.6 lbs each according to an online calculator.
> 112.5 lbs each according to g-wizard.
> I couldn't find a USPS flat-rate box/envelope that will hold one.


Is that weight supposing that they are solid, (which they are not), the bottom is hollow as can be seen in one of the pics.


----------



## outsider347 (Mar 26, 2018)

Those are not surface plates. They were originally the bed of a paper cutter made by the Challenge Machinery Co.. 
I used to service this equpt.
No real surface spec. The bed supported a stack of paper (for printing)  the a guillotine knife came down to trim the paper to size. I you look at the printing equpt auctions, these are readily available. Challenge "end of life" many models over the last 10 yrs


----------



## benmychree (Mar 26, 2018)

Still, they would make a fine bench plate for layout work.


----------



## Groundhog (Mar 26, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Is that weight supposing that they are solid, (which they are not), the bottom is hollow as can be seen in one of the pics.


  I didn't notice that they are not solid.


----------



## seasicksteve (Mar 26, 2018)

outsider347 said:


> Those are not surface plates. They were originally the bed of a paper cutter made by the Challenge Machinery Co..
> I used to service this equpt.
> No real surface spec. The bed supported a stack of paper (for printing)  the a guillotine knife came down to trim the paper to size. I you look at the printing equpt auctions, these are readily available. Challenge "end of life" many models over the last 10 yrs



I agree that these are from the printing/ graphic arts industry. Not sure that they are cutter beds. They appear too small to be from any cutter I have encountered.  My thought is they are small bench top makeup stones for letter press. The type setter would place the chase on this stone and set the form and lock it into the chase with a wedge or quoin. I grabbed up one of these a few years back pretty handy around the shop


----------

